# Wafer an Sonnenlicht?



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. November 2009)

Ich hab mir überlegt, mir einen ausgemusterten Wafer zu kaufen und an die Wand zu hängen. Aber was passiert, wenn man den permanent dem Sonnenlicht aussetzt? Könnte er dadurch auf dauer "ausbleichen" oder sowas in der Art?
Wo bekäme ich einen 300er Wafer her? Auf Ebay finde ich nur welche mit 100 und 150mm.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Nö eig nicht die reflektieren doch ähnlich wie eine CD / DVD
Schreibe dochmal die Fa. Elmos an wenn Du glück hast verschenken dir einen Defekten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. November 2009)

Stimmt, ich hab vergessen, das ist ja diese Fotoflüssigkeit, die dafür sorgt, dass Strukturen auf dem Wafer entstehen. ^^ Ansonsten is das ja nur noch Kupfer.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Ähm ich glaube Hauptmaterial ist Silizium.
Durch die Säure wird von der Siliziumscheibe was abgetragen so das Strukturen entstehen.


----------



## Spasstiger (14. November 2009)

Ist überhaupt kein Problem. Photovoltaikpanele sind im Wesentlichen auch nur Siliziumscheiben und denen macht permanente Sonneneinstrahlung bekanntlich nichts aus.

P.S.: Vielleicht haben die einen ausgemusterten 300-mm-Wafer übrig: http://www.siltronic.com/int/de/home/index.jsp


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Ähm ich glaube Hauptmaterial ist Silizium.
> Durch die Säure wird von der Siliziumscheibe was abgetragen so das Strukturen entstehen.



Richtig, ein bissl Metall is aber auch noch drin (meist Kupfer).

Also ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Fotoschicht aussieht die dort aufgetragen wird (farblos, farbig). Sollte diese noch auf dem Wafer sein (was eigentlich sinnlos wäre) dann würde diese unter UV Licht irgendwann verschwinden, den Wafer an sich stört das Licht aber recht wenig.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

Spasstiger schrieb:


> P.S.: Vielleicht haben die einen ausgemusterten 300-mm-Wafer übrig: Siltronic AG - Willkommen bei Siltronic



Das wären dann aber nur die glatten Wafer ohne Strukturen.

Aber schonmal danke für die Hilfe bis hierher.


----------



## Spasstiger (14. November 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Hersteller nicht so gerne ihre fertig "entwickelten" Wafer rausgeben, auch wenn 100% der Dice da drauf defekt sind, weil möglicherweise wichtiges Produkt-Know-How ersichtlich wird.
Ich hatte mal einen 300-mm-Wafer in der Hand, das waren Cell-Prozessoren noch einige Monate vor dem offiziellen Release. Die Leute bei IBM haben natürlich auch genau drauf geachtet, dass die Scheibe nicht auf wundersame Weise abhanden kommt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

Spasstiger schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Hersteller nicht so gerne ihre fertig "entwickelten" Wafer rausgeben, auch wenn 100% der Dice da drauf defekt sind, weil möglicherweise wichtiges Produkt-Know-How ersichtlich wird.
> Ich hatte mal einen 300-mm-Wafer in der Hand, das waren Cell-Prozessoren noch einige Monate vor dem offiziellen Release. Die Leute bei IBM haben natürlich auch genau drauf geachtet, dass die Scheibe nicht auf wundersame Weise abhanden kommt.



Dann warst du aber im Ausland, oder? Wenn IBM in Deutschland produzieren würde, könnte man auch bei denen anfragen. ^^ Das würde sehr gut zu meiner PS3 passen.

Edit: Hab grad mal eine Mail an Global Foundrys geschickt. So ein Phenom II Wafer an der Wand wär schon was feines. ^^ Wenn die negativ antworten, schick ich noch Mails an die anderen.

Edit2: Fertigen die von Qimonda eigentlich auch selbst die DIEs für ihren RAM an oder packen die die in DE nur noch ins die Gehäuse?


----------



## Spasstiger (14. November 2009)

Ne, das war in Deutschland, im Entwicklungszentrum Böblingen. Es wurde ein Demo-Wafer für Besucher rumgereicht, nachdem die Ingenieure ihre Vorträge über die SPEs gehalten und man ein PS3-Demovideo von Sony gezeigt hat.  Nach Böblingen werden durch Wafer aus der Produktion zugeschickt, es sind dort alle Möglichkeiten vorhanden, um die Dice auszuschneiden, zu "packagen" und zu testen (war bei einer Führung durchs Hardwarelabor dabei). Die z-Series-Prozessoren werden z.B. allesamt einem Burn-In-Test bei 140°C unterzogen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die das in Böblingen nur bei Prototypen oder auch für die Serienfertigung machen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. November 2009)

Spasstiger schrieb:


> Ne, das war in Deutschland, im Entwicklungszentrum Böblingen. Es wurde ein Demo-Wafer für Besucher rumgereicht, nachdem die Ingenieure ihre Vorträge über die SPEs gehalten und man ein PS3-Demovideo von Sony gezeigt hat.  Nach Böblingen werden durch Wafer aus der Produktion zugeschickt, es sind dort alle Möglichkeiten vorhanden, um die Dice auszuschneiden, zu "packagen" und zu testen (war bei einer Führung durchs Hardwarelabor dabei). Die z-Series-Prozessoren werden z.B. allesamt einem Burn-In-Test bei 140°C unterzogen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die das in Böblingen nur bei Prototypen oder auch für die Serienfertigung machen.



Wirklich interessant.  Ob es wohl Sinn macht, dort eine Mail hinzuschreiben? Aber ich denke mal, die erhalten nur funktionstüchtige Wafer. 

Wie zerbrechlich ist so ein Teil eigentlich? Muss man sehr vorsichtig beim Anfassen sein?


----------



## Spasstiger (14. November 2009)

Der Wafer war in einer Plexiglasbox, damit nix kaputt geht und damit man noch eine Beschriftung anbringen konnte. Aber einigermaßen robust müssten sie schon sein, hab zumindest gesehen, wie sie die Dice mit einem normalen diamantbeschichteten Sägeblatt aus dem Wafer ausgesägt haben (dabei wurde ständig mit Wasser gekühlt).


----------



## DOTL (23. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Edit: Hab grad mal eine Mail an Global Foundrys geschickt. So ein Phenom II Wafer an der Wand wär schon was feines. ^^ Wenn die negativ antworten, schick ich noch Mails an die anderen.



Sofern das Unternehmen überhaupt auf deine Email eingehen wird, wirst du mit Sicherheit einen Negativbescheid bekommen. 
Wafer, welche als Produktionsausschuss behandelt werden, werden in der Regel aus zwei Gründen behalten. Zum einen, weil dieser Ausschuss teilweise recycelt werden kann und dadurch insgesamt Kosten gespart werden können. Zum anderen, weil gerade über den Produktionsausschuss wichtige Informationen über den Fertigungsprozess gewonnen werden können. Anhand dieses Auschusses können bestimmte Produktionsfehler erkannt werden, auch können dadurch gewisse Rückschlüsse auf die Yield-Rate gewonnen werden. Gerade letzteres sind sehr vertrauliche Informationen, welche kein Unternehmen einfach so an Externe weiter geben möchte.

Das über IBM beschriebene Szenario trifft auch auf andere Firmen zu. Beispielsweise auf der CeBIT können Fachbesucher/Journalisten auch solche Wafer-Samples sehen bzw. in der Hand halten. Allerdings wird extrem akribisch darauf geachtet, dass diese Samples nicht einfach so verschwinden.

Was du ab und an finden kannst sind irgendwelche Wafer älterer Generation. Jene landen über irgendwelche Wege auch ab und an bei Ebay. Aber neuere Produkte, oder gar genannte 300mm Wafer von AMD/GF wirst du nirgends erhalten.


----------



## rebel4life (27. November 2009)

Den Photolack muss man entwickeln, ähnlich wie bei Platinen, der Photolack löst sich je nach Art rund 20s im Entwickler ab.


----------

